# Guys, how many girls have asked you out?



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

We now live in a world where both males and females are considered equal, and rightly so. Therefore, surely the archaic rule about the male having to be the one to ask the female out is now confined to history? We must live in a world where both sexes take the initiative to ask the other gender out, yes?

So my question is how many of you guys have been asked out by females?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Girls do that ? neah, that couldn't be :teeth where ? am I on the wrong planet ?


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Girls who have asked me out??? none of them, you gotta take the initiative fellas


----------



## nk2343 (Aug 15, 2012)

A lot, I find that the easy part for some reason....but no success


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

None have ever asked me out. I have never been able to ask them out either so I'm going to be alone.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

50piecesteve said:


> Girls who have asked me out??? none of them, you gotta take the initiative fellas


I guess I will be alone forever then.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

If you are wondering, Id assume the majority of men with social anxiety do not get approached, because their body language (whether they are aware or not) makes it difficult to appear approacheable. I would say the only way this can be remedied is to be considered physically attractive at first glance, or "faking" a confident, approcheable self.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Online, two or three. 

IRL, zero.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Insider said:


> I guess I will be alone forever then.


I feel the same way. I picture myself going up to a girl and asking her out but I just can't do it when I actually see someone.


----------



## Phill01 (Sep 16, 2012)

Never. I always have asked them. 

Nothing has changed in the world I live. Men have to ask the women, even when its pretty obvious that girl is going to say yes.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Phill01 said:


> Never. I always have asked them.
> 
> Nothing has changed in the world I live. Men have to ask the women, even when its pretty obvious that girl is going to say yes.


Yep. That's why I've never had a girlfriend and probably will never have a girlfriend. 

I say probably because I do have a little hope but it's not much though.
Now if I don't ever ask anybody out then it will just the same as always. Nothing


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Soilwork said:


> We now live in a world where both males and females are considered equal, and rightly so. Therefore, *surely the archaic rule about the male having to be the one to ask the female out is now confined to history?* We must live in a world where both sexes take the initiative to ask the other gender out, yes?
> 
> So my question is how many of you guys have been asked out by females?












0


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

zero


----------



## puffyrock2 (Dec 15, 2009)

None


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

None


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Sorry, but it's still the role of the dude to ask a girl out. Even though today I put myself out there a lot more than I used to I have still never been asked out by a girl. _Maybe _ one time a girl from POF asked me to hang out before I asked her, but it was clearly heading to that point anyway, and I can barely remember if that's even true or not.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

In real life, 1.
Online, twice.

Honestly in my experience if a woman likes you enough she will take the initiative,
it's not always necessary for a guy to take the lead.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

rdrr said:


> If you are wondering, Id assume the majority of men with social anxiety do not get approached, because their body language (whether they are aware or not) makes it difficult to appear approacheable. I would say the only way this can be remedied is to be considered physically attractive at first glance, or "faking" a confident, approcheable self.


That makes sense. Unfortunately, I'm not good at ''faking'', so I guess I'm screwed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Furious Ming said:


> 0


Is that Mr. Sarkozy? He has no problem asking out women :lol.

Me. One, but I think it was a giant joke.


----------



## pete24 (Oct 13, 2010)

I dont think iv had anyone just plainly say "Will you go out with me?"... Hell I thought people only ask that direct when at school?

However, I have had perhaps 20 women being suggestive that she wants to get with me, such as asking about going on dates, saying we should swap numbers etc


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

mrneonshuffle said:


> Honestly in my experience if a woman likes you enough she will take the initiative,
> it's not always necessary for a guy to take the lead.


Not really.

At best, she'll send you 'signals'. Most of the time, if you don't make a move out of shyness/anxiety, she'll assume you are not interested and move on.


----------



## H94 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm not really sure what being asked out means. Does anyone actually say "will you go out with me"? I've had a quite a few girls show interest in me and I've been told that (insert name) likes me but nothing ever happened. I was always too nervous and or I wasn't interested in them. I'm completely clueless if girls I'm attracted to feel the same way about me.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

A friend that I've gone clubbing with got approached twice in the same week. He's not particularly attractive, but he is tall and has a good time. At one of the clubs, this girl who was getting hit on by a guy told him, "I'm with him(my friend)" even though they never met. She proceeded to give my friend her number. At another club, this girl randomly came up to the same friend and asked him what his name was. I think he was too stupid to realize what was going on and blew her off. Right after that, we asked him why he didn't talk to her, and he said he didn't know what was happening.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

none


----------



## nk2343 (Aug 15, 2012)

misread the post

Once


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I guess it depends on what you mean by asked out? I mean, my friends and I never really went on "dates". We mostly would hang out together at someone's house, or go out together as a group. I did have one girl ask me out to my junior prom, she was a senior...that was kind of awkward. And my best friend asked me to homecoming. Was wierd, they both caught me totally offguard.

My ex-wife asked me the first time we went out (actually she asked me over to her apartment).

My gf that just passed away...I sort of started flirting with her, really more to be friends than anything else. All my best friends have always been women, I don't get it. Anyway she came up to me the next day and literally sat on my lap.

I have a lot of trouble getting dates. When I've gotten lucky, when women have asked me, I think it's because I sort of made myself available...I put myself out there, dropped hints, flirted a little. I don't know.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Luka92 said:


> That makes sense. Unfortunately, I'm not good at ''faking'', so I guess I'm screwed.


People can change and gain the confidence they need and self esteem to exhibit a more socially inviting exterior personality.


----------



## Bagrationi (Jul 23, 2012)

One, a couple weeks ago. It's very sad because I think she's now lost interest. :flush


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

Tall guys have it easy, a man can be disgusting in every way, as long as he is tall, he will get asked out


----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

less than zero.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Once.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

1, and she might have been drunk. We got into a relationship because of it anyway.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I've never had a girl ask me out. I've had girls that have told me that they liked me. The last time that happened was almost 30 years ago. Since I have never approached a girl that's why I've never had a girlfriend.


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

2 or 3 weeks ago, a hot girl in my class said to me: 'Hey cutie, wanna come to the dance with me?' But it was a joke, and I blushed...

But yeah, none!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I was in the club and a girl lead me onto the dance floor once.


----------



## Ardi (Sep 20, 2012)

IRL: 3

Online: 0


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

None.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

More than 5 but less than 10.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Well, we might have to break out the calculator, cosidering I'm a HUGE stud (sarcasm lol) Only two. And the second girl didn't actually ask me out because she was shy. Her friend told me she liked me, asuming I would act on it but, of course, I froze up and left. I now realize she probably would have been perfect for me


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Once.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

0


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

H94 said:


> I'm not really sure what being asked out means. Does anyone actually say "will you go out with me"? I've had a quite a few girls show interest in me and I've been told that (insert name) likes me but nothing ever happened. I was always too nervous and or I wasn't interested in them. I'm completely clueless if girls I'm attracted to feel the same way about me.


for real. wat the hell. I always thought relationships were supposed to just kinda happen over time. I don't see all that asking out BS very often.


----------



## Logical Paradox (Aug 29, 2012)

None.


----------



## farmer1 (Jul 3, 2012)

probally 6-8 never said yes though


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

1*

*If I don't include that girls that asked me out in elementary school as a joke/dare. I don't think that really counts.


----------



## firefox138 (Sep 2, 2012)

None


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

A few.


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

3 - 4 times, i can't recall. Out of those that's where I got my only gf in life


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

I've had 3 girls ask me out in high school when I was fifty pounds lighter. None since then, though


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

Zeppelin said:


> 1*
> 
> *If I don't include that girls that asked me out in elementary school as a joke/dare. I don't think that really counts.


I'd be down to 0 using this method.

Sorry to hear that though man


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Hmmm. I honestly don't know if I'm a 0 or a 1. It was kinda more like a mutual agreement than anything. I'm gonna go with a 0.5.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I wouldn't mind if they started! but not too many are around my area that share similar interests.. its kind-of a bar scene here locally and its just not my bag =/


----------



## FeelNothing (Sep 25, 2012)

0


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

3


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

IRL: 0

Online: 1


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I've asked out two guys in person before. it's scary and it makes the female wonder if the guy would have asked her out, but if you see something that you want, snatch it up quick! 

That's what I did and now I'm with my now boyfriend for a year and 2 months.


----------



## Lostsoulswander (Sep 27, 2012)

Two, although they sent someone else to ask for them.


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

6


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

0, although I have had a couple of girls ask me to meet up or go out for coffee (as friends though)


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Potentially once in high school, though I had a feeling she was doing it as a joke


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

Girls never asked me out. I belive women will never like me, not because I am not a cool guy. I am not a good looking guy. All ladies want hollywood actors.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Rarely, if ever. Most people want things to be "equal," so long as it benefits them or doesn't make them risk their ego.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

one girl asked me out in my first semester of university in the fall of 2002 in class and after that I never tried to do anything about it


----------

